# Info on the Future of the Heresy



## Emperor0 (May 23, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, but I found this info on a thread on bolter and chainsword about questions to a BL employee about what happens next in the Heresy. 

Q: Which Primarchs and which Legions, and what up coming books do you think will be worth picking up?

A: I suppose I won't get in trouble if I spill that.

Primarchs:
Roboute Guilliman, ‘the Avenging Son’
The Lion
Vulkan
Sanguinius
Kurze

Legions:
Ultramarines
Dark Angels
Blood Angels
Night Lords
White Scars
Iron Hands
Iron Warriors
Salamanders
Word Bearers
Alpha Legion
Imperial Fists

As for books, Scars is going to be really good (Half the White Scars Legion sides with Horus, Dark Angels eat your heart out)

Q: Are there any major human characters like in most of the other books? Does Oll make a return?

A: There's two perpetuals in UE. I won't say who they are. Also Eldrad makes an appearance. He's a dick.

Q: Will be any new Night Lords/Alpha Legion novel?

A: Alpha legion star prominently in Scars.
ADB has a Night Lords Novel named 'Nightfall', which will be the one he does after 'The Master of Mankind' next year.

Q: Whose writing the Scars book?

A: Chris Wraight. He's really outdone himself with Scars, I've put it in my top five HH novels after reading it

Q: Oh yeah, I love that guy. Blood of Asaheim was one of my favourite Black Library books of the past year.
When can we expect a sequel to that by the way?

A: Not until next year, but he does have one penned in.

Q: New Thousand Sons book?

A: Well Audio Drama, but yes, Magnus is making a return.

Q: Is Unremembered Empire any good? I have high hopes for it, as it's an Abnett novel. Does it cap off the Pius plot thread?
And does Vulkan really burn up in the atmosphere in Vulkan Lives? Because that sounded too dumb to believe.

A: Yes, Vulkan does actually burn up. And what is worse, he survives it to play a part in UE.
Unremembered Empire is very good. I personally don't rank it as high as Know No Fear, but it is one of the best of the HH stories, easily in the top 10.

Reply : Well, that's not so bad.
I just thought it'd be REALLY dumb if Vulkan died in - You know - a novel called VULKAN LIVES.

A: No, but he comes very close, and he's not going to survive the Heresy, take it from me.

Q: Finally some Imperial Fists
does Sigismund get to be a badass in it?

A:
Sigismund isn't in UE, but he's getting a short in one of the anthologies where he fights his first battle against the traitors in the Sol system, and he will indeed be one hell of a badarse.

Q: May I ask what kind of word bearers stuff can we expect?

A: Something very unexpected, a Loyalist Word Bearer.

He's a complete badarse by the way. This quote is his:
‘I believe in the Word of our primarch, and I believe that Word makes us loyal to the Emperor. We are of the Word, and thus we are of the Emperor. It was ever thus. I despise the steps my Legion-kin have taken to embrace the Outer Dark. Too many steps, too far.'

Q: Sounds like an interesting fella.
Sorry to be a yiff-***, but are there any more Wolf focused Heresy books coming out?

A: Scars has three Legions in it. Space Wolves, White Scars and Alpha Legion.
We get to see Russ' reaction to finding out he destroyed Prospero on false orders, and that his brothers have turned on the allfather. It's one hell of a scene.

Q: Also, any Garro/Death Guard novels/audio dramas soon?

A: There's a Death Guard Novel coming after 'The Master of Mankind'. It shows the events leading up to the fateful trip which dooms the Death Guard.
That's not until Q3 of 2014 though.

Q: I know this isn't likely, but are Black Library/Games Workshop ever going to try their hands at comics again?

A: Macragge's Honour,
writer Dan Abnett and artist Neil Roberts
I've seen the WIPs, and it's going to be pretty good
....but the artwork for Macragge's Honour is up there for the Heresy Series.
Also Neil Roberts is doing most of the internal artwork for 'Visions of Heresy', replacing the old Sabretooth artwork.

Q: One more question: Siege of Terra/Post-Heresy novels. Are any scheduled in 1-2 year?

A: Nice try. There has been a lot of talk about a Scouring series (Abnett has some good ideas about the dynamic between Guilliman and Dorn and their differing views about where the Imperium should go post-heresy) but that's not for a good 3-5 years.
Let me add to that. The plan is for 50 Horus Heresy books, at four a year. And we're getting numbers 27 (UE) and 28 (Scars) this year. So there'a about 4-5 years before we get to the Siege and the endgame. There's some really good stuff upcoming though, even beyond what I have told you all about.

Q: You're a true elgen/tg/entleman.

A: ADB isn't the only Black Library person to come on here. He's only the most notible.
I enjoy the discussion and a whole bunch of the other things. I even like reading the fanfictions and talking about them with several of the other BL staff.
i even like some of the WHH stories. Please don't kill me, they're a source of much amusement among several of the Heresy writers.

Q: Its always interesting to see what fans produce.
What's some of the more popular fics and creations?

A: Among the BL staff? I don't know, I've never really asked.
I can only think of three of us who visit 4chan. ADB, myself and one other.

Q: What's the hiring policy these days for Black Library writers?
As I understand it they consider their stable pretty much full. Is this true?

A:
I'm not actually involved in that side of the business, but as I hear it, ex-GW staff do get preferential treatment and BL are less open to complete outsiders with no track record coming in. And there are very few American writers in BL, as they like to keep tabs on the authors and it's hard to do so when you're across the Atlantic.

Q: So who are your top writers? You've mentioned A-D-B and Wraight

A:
Scars will be Wraight's entry into the HH series, but we more or less have the core of the Heresy Writers down pat now. Abnett, McNeill, ADB, Swallow, Kyme and Wraight with a gaggle of short story writers as well like Haley, Annandale, Sanders and French (though French has more or less moved on to write the Forgeworld HH Books now).

Q: Would you be offended if I said I thought Kyme and Swallow were completely rubbish authors, and McNeill is only okay?
Also, why doesn't black library experiment more outside the bolter porn? We get a couple books like the Calpurnia and Inquisitor focused ones, but they are a rare breed.

A: I’m not offended; I’m fine with all of them (though I do find it hard to get through several of Kyme’s works)
As for going beyond Bolter Porn, that’s unlikely as the point of the BL books is to facilitate the sale of Games Workshop products, and 40k isn’t that much about non-combat happenings. In fact if you've seen the new E-Shorts (mainly the advertising ones with the Riptide, Lord of Battles and Tessaract Ark), you can see that BL is being merged closer into the 40k verse.

Q: Does this mean that Mitchell will never continue his Inquisition series? Only Cain?
A: I'm primarilly involved with the Heresy series, so I don't know about that. I can inquire though.
I know that Abnett can get away with doing practically anything though, as he is the star of the Black Library. Hence why he's doing Pariah.

i don't think i should be
posting the link to the thread at 4chan since it has piracy stuff in it

Will have to wait and see if all this pans out.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Emperor0 said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I found this info on a thread on bolter and chainsword about questions to a BL employee about what happens next in the Heresy.
> 
> Q: Which Primarchs and which Legions, and what up coming books do you think will be worth picking up?
> 
> ...


Since this is from 4chan, I honestly doubt any of this info is true, but at the off-chance that it is, I am looking forward to a lot of the stuff coming up!


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Since this is from 4chan, I honestly doubt any of this info is true, but at the off-chance that it is, I am looking forward to a lot of the stuff coming up!


A lot of this has already been confirmed from other sources so I suspect this is true.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Emperor0 said:


> As for books, Scars is going to be really good (Half the White Scars Legion sides with Horus, Dark Angels eat your heart out)


Sounds like an epic confrontation, can't wait to see more of the Khan and his sons.



Emperor0 said:


> Q: Are there any major human characters like in most of the other books? Does Oll make a return?
> 
> A: There's two perpetuals in UE. I won't say who they are. Also Eldrad makes an appearance. He's a dick.


Ah old Eldrad is back. Wonder if he's learned his lesson about humanity's stubborness after his encounter with Fulgrim.



Emperor0 said:


> Q: Will be any new Night Lords/Alpha Legion novel?
> 
> A: ADB has a Night Lords Novel named 'Nightfall', which will be the one he does after 'The Master of Mankind' next year.


MORE SEVATAR!!! :biggrin:



Emperor0 said:


> Q: New Thousand Sons book?
> 
> A: Well Audio Drama, but yes, Magnus is making a return.


Cool, interested to see more of Magnus's new mindset now that he is a Daemon Prince and is set on staying out of the war.



Emperor0 said:


> Q: Finally some Imperial Fists. Does Sigismund get to be a badass in it?
> 
> A: Sigismund isn't in UE, but he's getting a short in one of the anthologies where he fights his first battle against the traitors in the Sol system, and he will indeed be one hell of a badarse.


Awesome, the First Templar taking the field against the traitors. I expect there will be plenty of single combat and Sigismund making the great warriors of the traitors look like wastrels.



Emperor0 said:


> Q: May I ask what kind of word bearers stuff can we expect?
> 
> A: Something very unexpected, a Loyalist Word Bearer.
> 
> ...


.....Awesome. That. Is. AWESOME. Really can't wait to see this guy, and hopefully watch him tear his former brothers a new one.


LotN


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Emperor0 said:


> Q: Sounds like an interesting fella.
> Sorry to be a yiff-***, but are there any more Wolf focused Heresy books coming out?
> 
> A: Scars has three Legions in it. Space Wolves, White Scars and Alpha Legion.
> We get to see Russ' reaction to finding out he destroyed Prospero on false orders, and that his brothers have turned on the allfather. It's one hell of a scene.


This is what interest me the most. Expecting already almost way too much of this book


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Emperor0 said:


> And does Vulkan really burn up in the atmosphere in Vulkan Lives? Because that sounded too dumb to believe.
> 
> A: Yes, Vulkan does actually burn up. And what is worse, he survives it to play a part in UE.
> Unremembered Empire is very good. I personally don't rank it as high as Know No Fear, but it is one of the best of the HH stories, easily in the top 10.
> ...


Um...thanks for that. That's probably the climax of the novel now revealed to me. Only just started reading it as well.


----------

